# Seiko Monsters / Sorted Thanks



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

*Seiko Monsters / Sorted Thanks*


View Advert


As per title, are there any Monsters for sale at the moment, 1st or 2nd generation.

Thanks
Trev




*Advertiser*

Faze



*Date*

24/08/19



*Price or Trade Value*

£0.10



*Category*

Wanted


----------

